# ipas air 2 et passbook



## MnicoT (16 Août 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai un ipad air 2 et l'app PassBook n'apparaît pas (elle est pourtant répertoriée dans les réglages notations !) - est-ce normal ? peut elle être téléchargée et où ? Apple store ne semble pas la proposer

Qui peut me donner des infos ?

Merci


----------



## eryllion (16 Août 2015)

Passbook est présent pour les paiements via Air pay (in app).
Il n'y a pas d'application passbook sur les ipad (air, normal ou mini)


----------



## MnicoT (16 Août 2015)

Merci pour ces infos - il n'est donc pas possible de stocker les billets d'avion, de thêatre etc sur ipad comme je le fais sur iphone ? 
A quoi sert la notation passbook présente sur ipad dans les réglages notations si passebook n'est pas sur ipad ?
Enfin que veut dire concrêtement : "Passbook est présent pour les paiements via Air pay (in app)"


----------



## lineakd (16 Août 2015)

@MnicoT, de la lecture la partie "Apple pay"...


----------



## MnicoT (17 Août 2015)

Merci, j'avais effectivement trouvé ce doc. Mais il est très contradictoire puisqu'il affiche  : "pour utiliser PassBook vous devez disposer d'un iphone ou ipod...." ici ipad n'est pas cité, mais plus loin il est écrit : "utilisation d'Apple pay :...configuration suivante... un ipad air2..." or Apple Pay s'utilise avec PassBook me semble t'il !!! et concrêtement sur mon ipad air 2 si PassBook n'apparaît pas dans les apps il figure dans le réglage des notations !
qui peut éclaircir cet imbroglio ?


----------



## eryllion (17 Août 2015)

On peut (il me semble) aussi utiliser apple pay pour payer des achats in APP. (Dans les applications que l'on télécharge)

Le passbook était surtout à l'origine utilisé pour les cartes de fidélités, les billets de concerts, avions etc.. Et le format de l'iPad ne semblait pas correspondre à cet utilisation.
Difficile à première vue de passer un iPad sur le scanner des portiques d'embarquement, vu sa taille.
L'iPhone et l'Ipod touch ayant une taille plus réduite.
Mais bon c'est une explication que m'avait donné un employer Apple Store, mais bon mon iPad mini n'est pas aussi grand que cela (fasse à l'iPhone 6 plus), il aurait pu avoir l'app Passbook.

Mais je te confirme que sur mon iPad mini, je n'ai pas d'application "Passbook" (j'utilise un vieu touch pour les billets d'avions)


----------



## MnicoT (17 Août 2015)

ça semble bien être ça... mais je ne m'explique pas la présence de PassBook dans les réglages notations de l'ipad !
je continuerai donc à utiliser mon iphone et son app PasseBook native
Merci et bonne journée


----------

